

Hacker Civil War Heats Up  - cwan
http://www.pcworld.com/article/231078/hacker_civil_war_heats_up.html

======
madmanslitany
I remember an old article, probably from Wired, floating around a few years
ago. I think it had something to do with a single operator seizing control of
a stolen credit card number cache or marketplace. Either way, one of the
takeaways was that 'hackers' (using the term in the mainstream way) are
typically pretty soft-shelled themselves. All offense no defense.

This is going to be fun to watch.

